# Plymbridge Woods (Plymouth)



## Dark Descent (Sep 16, 2012)

Just got back from today's trip, went out on my bike, alone again, through Plymbridge having a little explore and then up to RAF Harrowbeer, i will revisit before i post anything on that though. found two mines two tunnels, one of which is open to the public and plenty of ruins, also open to the public as listed sites.

one of my fathers friends mentioned this little tunnel to me last night, appears to be the start of a mine that was never undertaken fully.



and the inside




ruins of railway cottages etc.












the viaducts












Leighbeer Tunnel








And the second mine started during construction of the tunnel when they found a copper deposit.








the final one was based on a hunch, whilst riding down the track i saw this...




thought it may be hiding a tunnel... and saw this when i looked around...












The hidden track, i got as far as the end of cann woods...
























To me this sign really said... Cone on in, you will like what you see...




dont worry guys, i authorised myself 








to me this looked like a buried wheel to a locomotive not sure on your takes... 








and that was the end of the line for me yesterday, got a pic on the way home...




thanks for looking :~)


----------



## BTP Liam (Sep 17, 2012)

Cool bits here! If only the woods near me were like this!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice finds thanks for sharing.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow this is brill. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## borntobemild (Sep 19, 2012)

Remember going for a walk round there many years ago when we were on holiday. Looked like a fascinating place.


----------



## Dark Descent (Sep 20, 2012)

hang on for a while guys, i will add more photos from yesterday. on the way home from work i thought i would have a look at the railway but there were people there so, i ended up walking a good 6-7 miles instead and found some more interesting bits...


----------



## scribble (Sep 20, 2012)

Fascinating report.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 20, 2012)

Love it. Great report mate. Cheers for posting.


----------

